# Circuito para intercomunicador



## Raúl (May 18, 2005)

Necesito armar un intercomunicador ( auriculares con micrófono ) para usarse en un ambiente ruidoso ( un Ultraliviano ), debe tener según me dijeron una atenuación de ruido de unos 17 db. Puede usarse un LM380 y micrófonos electret?, algún circuito recomendable?

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados.
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 19, 2005)

Yo te recomendaria que uses un LM386. Busca la hoja de datos de este amplificador y con pocos componentes podes lograr un intercomunicador de alta calidad.


----------



## Javico (Jul 13, 2005)

Hola Raul

Me gustaría saber si solucionaste tu problema ya que yo tengo el mismo problema que tú, tengo conocimientos limitados de electronica y necesito un intercomunicador de características parecidas a las tuyas.

Si tuviste éxito, sería mucho pedirte que me ayudaras con el diagrama y la lista de componentes.

Gracias por tu ayuda y saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 13, 2005)

Si me indican las características necesarias, con tod gusto puedo poner algun diseño de altas prestaciones con componentes corrientes.


----------



## electron (Ene 10, 2008)

El circuito que publica mamu funciona bien pero en ambientes donde haya poco ruido, la cantidad de estática que amplifica es descomunal, terminé sintonizando varias de las emisoras locales y algunos canales de tv.


----------



## dgg006 (Sep 11, 2008)

saben algun circuito simple pero que valla por cable?, osea, que no sea con emisores de radio. Algo parecido a un portero eléctrico, pero que las unicas funciones que tenga sea de hablar entre 2. Yo lo quiero para adaptarlos a 2 cascos de moto, ya que suelo hacer viajes largos y es imposible hablar con el acompañante a 100km/h


----------



## pepestudios (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola a todos aqui les dejo un excelente intercomunicador para motos con cancelacion de ruido, que lo disfruten.


----------



## mufo (Jun 25, 2010)

pepestudios dijo:


> Hola a todos aqui les dejo un excelente intercomunicador para motos con cancelacion de ruido, que lo disfruten.



me parece un aporte gigante pero quiero saber si el PCB que aparece se imprime y esta lista para armar, o es solo una referencia (lo digo por las dimensiones)
y otra cosa, en la distribucion de componentes, no se ven los nombres de los componentes,
alguien tendra esa informacion con mayor nitidez?
gracias


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jun 27, 2010)

Saludos desde el Perú

Puedes emplear un circuito con el LM380 y micrófonos electrec (porque son bastante sensibles), dieseños hay muchos. La pregunta que te hago es la siguiente: Desear armarlo con un diseño profesional o deseas para una aplicación práctica. Si es la primera opción dame tu mail pra remitirte el diseño con el LM380 para responderete y enviártelo en archivo adjunto. Si es lo segundo: FACIL! desarma un teléfono que tenga el manos libres (hand-free) o sea altavoz, el cableado que va al electret de dicho aparato será tu intercomunicador para la puerta más el cableado que va al auricular y el equipo telefónico en el interior de tu vivienda , la alimentación en DC se hace a 12-18VDC. COmo ves en esta opción no hay cálculos ni inventos, el asunto solo es el cableado, la calidad del audio es excelente y si deseas hacerlo mas sofisticado se puede incorporar esto al teléfono de tu vivienda para que no uses fuente adicional aqui el asunto es incorporar un relé que administre el modo cuando hay llamadas entrantes/salientes para que no interfiera con tu intercomunicador en ese momento.

Formas para solucionar problemas las hay, desde las prácticas hasta las de ingeniería.


----------



## sanxano (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola Mamu,
gracias por poner tu esquemático.
Voy a ponerme a implementar una versión de tu esquema en una plaquita.
La idea es hacerlo por duplicado, para poder establecer dos sentidos de comunicación dedicados (sin conmutar).

Pero tengo una duda muy simple, con qué tensión alimentas el circuito??


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jul 15, 2010)

No te hace falta hacerlo por duplicado, en otro mensaje me manifestabas que la aplicación era en el interior de un vehículo y cosa asaí (sin mucha distancia entre interlocutores)

En tal caso haz sólo un circuito y en los terminales de micrófono electrec y parlante genera dos salidas de cada uno e intercambias para que de esa manera cada lado de la comunicación tenga micrófono y parlante de esa forma te comunicas en tiempo real y a dos sentidos (duplex).



Un solo circuito te basta y con buen desempeño para una distancia corta. En las imagenes te envío uno transistorizado(int 1.jpg) y otro con el LM390 (Int 2.jgp) en el cual usan llaves conmutadoras, eso puedes obviar instalado directamente un par de micrófonos y parlantes para que puedas comunicarte en tiempo real.

Exitos.

Excelente tu circuito mi amigo, el asunto es conseguir esos trafos para audio que actualmente son difíciles de conseguir, ese es el detalle.


----------



## sanxano (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola Gustavo,

Gracias por responder tan rápido,
He estado estudiando los circuitos, y voy a decidirme por el del lm390 ya que a priori parece más sencillo.
Lo que no termino de ver es como la señal de entrada de micrófono y salida del altavoz pueden ir por la misma línea simultáneamente.
También lo comento, porque mi idea era poner un jack 3.5 para el micrófono y otro jack para el altavoz (y esto por duplicado, uno por cada lado de la comunicación)
De ahí que mi idea inicial era duplicar la lógica del circuito.

Con todo esto y mirando el datasheet del lm390, he observado que tiene el circuito por duplicado, es decir, la logica de los pines 1 a 7 es la misma que la de 8 a 14.
Entonces podría hacerse la comunicación full-duplex, pero desconozco  el cómo!

Podrías ayudarme??

Un Saludo


----------



## mabrojo (Feb 16, 2013)

hola, pensaba hacer un intercomunicador para un auto de rally. por lo q*UE* necesitaria un circuito sencillo de un microfono y auricular por casco (piloto y copiloto), pero a la vez debe de filtrar un poco el ruido en una comunicacion duplex sin interruptores. talvez podria activarse al hablar. desde ya muchas gracias! Martin.


----------

